# Flood lights 12 volt



## Rene (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish to install 12 volt flood lights to run off my solar panel system
I've been told cf work well but may take a while to warm up in cold situations ( that we have in CT.) I am just woundering if anyone would be kind enough to give a sugestion as to which bulbs would work best.
Preferably 12 volt low wattage.
I currently have a 12 volt 120 led flood light bulb that works but not too great .
ANy help would be great
Thank You
Rene


----------



## Rene (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the help
Rene


----------



## blasterman (Dec 10, 2008)

Need more info.

Given this is solar powered, I'm assuming you want to run the bulb at night, correct? This means the bulb will be running off a {12-volt} battery, correct?

I live in Michigan and use 30-40watt 5000k CFLs as flood lights around my house. Yes, they do take a minute or so to warm up during color weather, but a minute or so is no big deal when they are run for several hours all night. They are visually brighter than any 150watt Halogen flood, and do the job better.

However, since you are dealing with low voltage to begin with, it makes no sense to use CFL because you'll lose energy in the conversion process to 120volt. Since LEDs prefer low voltage to begin with, I'd pursue that route.

The 120 LED PAR that you have now is not very efficient.

I don't see why a 12Volt LED head, such as those that incorporate either Cree or Luxeon power LEDs, wouldn't work just fine :thinking: Something like this perhaps:

http://eliteled.com/products/lightbulbs/cree-3x1w-mr16.html

Basically I'm thinking just use a track kit intended for 12volt / MR-16, but use your Solar to power it.

A LED head with a standard base would be easier to work with, but those won't be 12volt. 

Surprised nobody else has jumped in.


----------



## Eugene (Dec 29, 2008)

From what I saw in the bike forum there are several outdoor/garden spotlights you can buy at lowes and home depot that are 12v and run normally from a 12v transformer. They use those for their bike lights so they should be easy to use just omit the tranformer.


----------



## James Jackson (Dec 30, 2008)

Not enough info to know what you're trying to do - so I'll tell you what I'm doing.

I have a set of 4 Luxeon Star Amber LEDs. Not very powerful - probably not what you are wanting to use, but it works for my application.

I have basically created an Amber porch light.

With a twist.

I have added my IR Switch/LVD pcb plus a constant current pcb - which regulates the current at 350mA.

When we get home late at night - my wife grabs the TV remote that we carry in the vehicle, aims it at the pcb on the front porch - and presses a button. Viola! The front porch LED light turns on. (I also carry a small IR device on my keychain.)

The battery I am using is not that big - only a 12-Volt 5Ah battery which is hooked up to a 10-Watt solar panel and PWM battery charger.

I will say, though... it IS bright! I think it has to do with the eyes' response to the Amber light - as opposed to white light.

I purposely chose Amber - as I wanted a sort of 'bug light' - that wouldn't attract the flying critters of the night.

Regards,

James Jackson


----------



## hank (Jun 12, 2009)

You might like this (12v amber):
http://axiompowercorp.com/osc/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=144

I'm using their 110v amber LED lamp as a porch light (it's made to fit in ceiling cans as a downlight). Works great.


----------

